# Best looking 2012 bike?



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

With most of the brands now having released their 2012 models which is the best looking bike? The one that turns your head to say WOW!! id love that.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

They all look the same to me.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Johnpembo73 said:


> The one that turns your head to say WOW!!


Only women cause me to react that way.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

For 2012 I like stealth.










For 2011 I like Unstealthhttps://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/2011-fuji-altamira-ltd-1-0-2-0-3-0.jpg


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Fizik's 2012 line is awesome!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing "WOW", but best looking imo:
Ridley Noah FB, WIlier's and BMC's new TT bikes, and I dig the Tarmac SL4 understated but dynamic look with Vino's being the best example imo.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

M5 Carbon Racer


----------



## hulktezza (Sep 21, 2011)

hi there, for 2012 best looking bike i'll give my vote to stradalli .....


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Boo me off the stage, but Trek finally has some decent colors in the 2012 Mad ones.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Stradalli trolling W00t!


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Carbon Fiber Bicycles, Road Bikes, Thriathlon Bikes, Carbon wheel Sets - Stradalli 

hulktezza what a bike!!! thats lovely.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

If you're asking about color schemes, who's to say? Some people like solid black, other like bright colors. I've gone to both extremes. Check out Ridley Bikes color customizer - you can select color combinations of up to 4 different colors on some of their frames, plus saddle, handlebar, tire and cable housing colors.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

The new Grand Fondo line from Fuji looks very nice


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

wilier


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Johnpembo73 said:


> Carbon Fiber Bicycles, Road Bikes, Thriathlon Bikes, Carbon wheel Sets - Stradalli
> 
> hulktezza what a bike!!! thats lovely.


That Napoli on their home page is fugly, IMHO. Too bad I can't quite make out the manufacturer. And WTF is it with the white stem? Only white part on the bike and looks totally out of place. What's that rear rim made of?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

This Fondriest lugged steel is pretty:










ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Fondriest: Also Steel for 2012


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sweet Fondriest.

For mainstream carbon I think the new paint scheme on the Bianchi Infinito makes it an even prettier bike than before.

The Stradalli graphics are a rip off. May Ferrari sue them dry.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Specialized S-Works Venga DA :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in love with all the simple color schemes emerging. The gloss on matte paint finishes. The nude UD carbon. Less is more. So many good looking bikes adopting this approach. Felt F1, Cervelo R5Ca, Cannondale Super Six Evo Ultimate, Scott Foil Premium, and the Bianchi Oltre Nero. And too many TT/Tri bikes to list.

But the bike I want more than anything this year is this...










I like the idea of having a do it all road/commuter/cyclocross bike with reliable (not fancy) parts and disc brakes. I am also considering the Raleigh Furley for this job, but it would be more commuter specific.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Time RXRS ULTEAM.
No contest.

Seriously, the one you buy!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

silkroad said:


> wilier


+1

I am somewhat biased of course, but still love the Wiler designs....not much has changed in terms of looks for 2012, but here are the ones that turn my head:









*Zero.7*










*Superleggera Racing*









*Superleggera*









*Cento Uno*

Apologize for the SUPERsized photos. Too lazy to edit


----------



## fishymamba (Sep 22, 2011)

LOOK 695 

nooo I can't post pictures yet. I'll be back...


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wood Devil said:


> Specialized S-Works Venga DA :thumbsup:


+1 :thumbsup:.


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

Its great to see all these bikes. My pick of the bunch must be Wilier Superleggera Racing.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

mmm the Cavendish bike


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, for me I love the Look 695 first, (I love the stem), C59 colnago, Van Nicholas Astraeus, Bianchi Oltre in matt black, Focus Izalco, Teschner, Stevens SLR!, Canyon..... When does it stop??


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Oasisbill said:


> Wow, for me I love the Look 695 first, (I love the stem),


Heh, all the reviews I read said the stem was ugly as can be. I flip flop on whether I like it or not. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> Heh, all the reviews I read said the stem was ugly as can be. I flip flop on whether I like it or not. I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


Or in the eyes of the beer holder... I know it polarises people, as does the top tube of the stevens - but I love em.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

That S-Works.....


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Pinarella Dogma, Wilier all frames, I am biased, I have one.
BMC Team Machine, funny I started liking it after the tour. heh heh!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

McLaren Venge for sure.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What Venge?


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

That Time RXRS is happening too!


----------



## MGB (Oct 21, 2004)

*Best Looking 2012 Bikes*

Pinarella Dogma2, Colnago C59, TIme RXRS, Willier Centro


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Red, white and black; black, white and red; or white, red, and black... yawn.

The 2011 Bianchis and BMCs were better than any of these IMO!


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

" 2012 Napoli" Full Carbon Road Bike. SRAM BLACK Red has my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Keep it three years and then see if it still draws a lot of compliments. $10,000 is a lot to burn to be fashionable for a short while


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Chainstay said:


> Keep it three years and then see if it still draws a lot of compliments. $10,000 is a lot to burn to be fashionable for a short while


I agree 100%. But people who can drop that can of money on a bike probably have that kind of money to burn. And, those people can help stimulate our economy.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Any carbon black stealth bike with Ultegra di-2 will turn my head.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Oasisbill said:


> That Time RXRS is happening too!


+1. But I am biased

I have been looking at the LTD edition TDF model and also black label w/di2 internal cabling. 

Interbike 2011 - 2012 Time Lineup of Pedals and Frames - YouTube


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely the Look. Always liked the look of them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Anything but red black and white. That color scheme has been around soooo long. Every time I see a red/white/black bike I get nauseous. Thke a look at the pics posted above or page through any bike magazine. By far the majority of bikes will have that color scheme. I'm also not a fan of the stealth look. I like bright colors.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Chinarelllo Dogpoo BS = winnar!


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

I like the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix with white Sram


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

kbwh said:


> The Stradalli graphics are a rip off. May Ferrari sue them dry.



stradelli= open mold. nothing more. its really the problem with cycling industry right now. the formula for some companies is: go to asia with $200. buy frame. put $500 of marketing into it, and sell for $4000. that's why,imo, the "best looking bikes" are the ones with innovative engineering, like the cervelo's, or the Canyon Aeroad. also, i salute the return to fashion of the black carbon bike. looks good and stays clean. I will never again own a white bike!


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

I like the blacked out Trek Madone 5.2


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

spookyload said:


>


:d:d:d


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

Volagi. Aside from the mech to hydro converter under the stem, I think it's pretty nice looking - especially those seat stays.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That Venge is one ugly bike


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm kind of liking this one lately. $12K is a bit steep for my blood right now though...


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

To me the two best 2012 bikes are my 1992 Ti Kona Hei Hei and my 2006 Ti Litespeed Siena. They probably will also be for the next 10 years too, maybe more.


----------



## Avalanche (Oct 3, 2011)

I need a hot bike!


----------



## Avalanche (Oct 3, 2011)

*Best Build*

This is an Irish Tir na nOg II from Irishcycles. I love it. Smooth lines, good graphics. Fast bike.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Gunnar75 said:


> I like the 2012 Cannondale SuperSix with white Sram


Looks like Jesus cycled to Golgotha.


----------



## jaysc (Apr 23, 2010)

I was waiting for that Spec McLaren.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

stoked said:


> +1. But I am biased
> 
> I have been looking at the LTD edition TDF model and also black label w/di2 internal cabling.
> 
> Interbike 2011 - 2012 Time Lineup of Pedals and Frames - YouTube


I would greatly encourage you to buy that bastard and ride it till the cows come home...


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I agree it's a matter of personal choice. If you have the money and understand the choice you are making, then great.

I suspect however that some are fashion victims and would be better off paying off their card debt.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> This is an Irish Tir na nOg II from Irishcycles. I love it. Smooth lines, good graphics. Fast bike.


Are you part Tyrannosaurus Rex by chance?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> This is an Irish Tir na nOg II from Irishcycles. I love it. Smooth lines, good graphics. Fast bike.


Another boring, open-sourced frame bike with bland graphics and paint. Bleh.

I'm amazed too at how polarized people are on the Venge. Personally I think its a terrible looking bike, even if it is fast (same applies to the Cervelo S5)... That Premium Edition Time with the Union Jack looks phenominal though.... also a fan of BMC's line this year. The new Cannondale Evo shows some solid engineering know-how, but I'm not a huge fan of the graphics.... although I do have one on order


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Colnago C59*

my 2 cents...


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Colnago C59*

Okay, I give up... Where is it?


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

*Colnago CLX 3.0*

SRP 3,749.95 Usd


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

Cambiago !


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

How about any bike Richard Sachs makes next year?


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll have to say that all those garishly curved top tube/seatstay arrangements in the preceeding posts don't do it for me.

On the other hand Cannondale's SuperSix is a good looking classic inspired frame.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Focus Cayo Evo 2.0 Ultegra DI-2 
I just ordered one.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Anything but red black and white. That color scheme has been around soooo long. Every time I see a red/white/black bike I get nauseous. Thke a look at the pics posted above or page through any bike magazine. By far the majority of bikes will have that color scheme. I'm also not a fan of the stealth look. I like bright colors.


+1, 
I agree, sadly thats why I bought my current bike. however I still like the way they did the color scheme on Wilier. If I spend oveor 3k on a frame it better shine. I can do stealth with a spray can. "stealth" that is a laugh, lets call the kettle flat black.


----------



## rayej68 (Sep 18, 2011)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> On the other hand Cannondale's SuperSix is a good looking classic inspired frame.


+1. That's a sweet setup.


----------



## Zoan (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice choice! when you will get them i will like to hear your Impression about the frame and the Ultegra DI2 system


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

They say it will be a 90 day wait for my bike.
For the haters of black and red and white bikes all I can say is that there is a reason for so many companies making that color. It's new to me and nobody in my group rides one so it works for me.
And it's never my last bike anyway, there will always be another one in the future.


----------



## ChrisVCR05 (May 9, 2011)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> I'll have to say that all those garishly curved top tube/seatstay arrangements in the preceeding posts don't do it for me.
> 
> On the other hand Cannondale's SuperSix is a good looking classic inspired frame.


Count me in on that one as well, have new SuperSix 5 that should be here any day now.


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

Can't decide whether I love it or hate it, sorry bout the size


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Does that Cannondale turn into Bumblebee from Transformers?


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Does that Cannondale turn into Bumblebee from Transformers?


That was my initial thought as well.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am partial to the Look 695 in Stars and Stripes Livery I saw at Interbike this. It is available as one of the semi custom options this year on the bike. You can get it in the flag of a number of different countries!


----------



## Hogster (Oct 20, 2011)

wow some nice looking bikes!


----------



## Hogster (Oct 20, 2011)

carbon fiber bikes seem like they would crack.


----------



## Hogster (Oct 20, 2011)

trying to get my 5 post in


----------



## Hogster (Oct 20, 2011)

how about the Nextel 2012?


----------



## Hogster (Oct 20, 2011)

my 5th post


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Wood Devil said:


> Specialized S-Works Venga DA :thumbsup:


Got you covered. My bike, complete with dropped chain... heh :thumbsup:


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

*Foil 30*

I love the FOIL 30.


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Felt Z4*

So worth the wait!!


----------



## testpilot (Aug 20, 2010)

*Renovo R3*

Very interesting . . . and tempting.


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Felt F1 Di2? Black-on-black.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Scott Foil looks a lot like a Madone.
Same rear brake cable entry, same derailleur cable entry, same cable exit at rear dropout.


----------



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

*Same as a model....*

If she isn't at home with me then hmmm it doesn't count....So the nicest bike I can afford to take home for the day maybe longer.... For me it was an older brand new Trek 2.1. She isn't as pretty as a lot of what you all get to ride. But she is mine and sitting home right now....HEHEHE!!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

https://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/images/bikes_enlarged/2012_enlarged/12_eclipse.jpg

I love me some steel.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I think wilier will always be on the top of my list for best looking no matter the year. But, I'm also starting to get tired of swoopy, curvy frames. I'm really liking the more industrial straight angled cannondales and bmc's for 2012.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Wilier_speed said:


> I think wilier will always be on the top of my list for best looking no matter the year. But, I'm also starting to get tired of swoopy, curvy frames. I'm really liking the more industrial straight angled cannondales and bmc's for 2012.


+1 on Wilier and BMC. Funny I never thought BMCs were desireable until Cadel won the Tour. Heh heh!


----------



## Hambone71 (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuji Altamira LTD Team in murdered-out matte black.

And yes, I just bought one and I'm trolling for validation.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Now for something a little different...*

I give you the Ice Vortex + 2012...










No doubt others will post all the sexy 2012 two wheel road machines, but this thing is just phenomenal . Everytime I look at it I salivate. I rode a Catrike Trail the other day, and honestly it is one of the, if not the funnest time I have ever had on a bike/trike. Just dont flip them, its not fun trust me.:mad2:

Oh yeah and check out this video…. Sick!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

a little biased but this is what I like!


----------



## dphoenix (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you seen Deees?


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Best looking is just an opinion of what appeals to us personally with no real facts behind the opinion. But I consider a Argon 18 Gallium Pro or Just Gallium a easy on the eyes bike. Maybe it's just the simplistic colors of black and white. I just have not heard to many cyclists say anything negative about the bikes in general. Again just my opinion


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Sarto Classica 
Scapin Hysak/Fazer


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Bianchi super record*

would love it with DA di2 but then you can't have the Celeste


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I give you the Ice Vortex + 2012...


Notice how in the video, they don't show them going UP hill?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Saw a Cannondale EVO with Super Record and some superlight DT tubular wheels today. Shockingly light! Really really light. Kind of like this:


----------



## Johnpembo73 (Jul 28, 2011)

I think the willier is my favourite so far :thumbsup:

http://www.wilierbikes.co.uk/2012/details.php?ModNo=12IZCEN


----------



## onespeed (Mar 21, 2002)

*I like the 2012 color scheme...or lack thereof*

It works for me.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

it's so hot


----------



## Hambone71 (Apr 14, 2012)

My new Altamira LTD (because I wouldn't spring for the Cento....)


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm really liking the 2012 Venge S-Works in the red and white color scheme.


The red on this frame is really vibrant but the pic doesn't show it.









Here are the matching shoes so you can better idea of how the red really looks.


----------



## socal-k (Feb 21, 2012)

Colnago C59 :thumbsup:


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

testpilot said:


> Very interesting . . . and tempting.


i read about these renovo wooden bikes. such a cool idea! i would love to try one out. . .


----------



## 99ssconv (Jan 13, 2012)

2010 Trek 56cm


----------



## Unit 91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Might be partial because I own one, but... so hot. Pictures do it no justice.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

The new Focus!
View attachment 256307


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Vanity only lasts 2 years, at most*

What looks good in 2012 will be stranded between cool and retro 3 years later. Then you'll be lusting after the new BMC or whatever in 2015


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

2012 Time NXR


----------

